# Hello, from Arizona



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

HI, 

I'm new here, from Az. I'm 43 , my name is Michele...Ive been breeding miniature horses for about 10 years. I also rescue. This looks like a great forum, love the carrot, thing...was on 2 secs. and one popped in. I will soon post pictures of my heard. Here's a link to my website. Looking forward to making more friends.


Ponderosa Miniatures


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

howdy ma'am and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey there and welcome from sunny South Carolina! Glad to have you with us!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I'm from AZ too! Well, okay, I'm not 'native', I moved here from MN, where I was born and raised. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello from another Miniature owner/lover/breeder in Az!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi there  Welcome to the HF and really hope you enjoy it here  if you have any questions, feel free to ask!


----------

